# 90g Wild caught Native fish setup?



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

Hey, I've been doing a little reading around, and thinking... maybe I'll set up a wild caught native species tank with this free 90g tank I'm getting. It'd let me set the tank up in the basement (out of sight, out of my wife's mind ) without having to make the stand/equipment/lighting/etc furniture display tank quality, and without taking up any more of "my wife's" living space in "her house" with "another fishtank". 8)

Sort of got the idea after daydreaming at work of traveling the world personally collecting my own WC cichlids, and then wondering about what types of fish I might be able to collect locally. Too much time googling later and it now seems like a very cool and rewarding idea. The challenge would be to figure out where and how to collece the different species I might want to catch, and doing so within the local laws and regulations. I would of course spend as much time reseaching local fish as I do/did my cichlids before just wading out into the nearest stream and taking home whatever I can grab with a net. Might not happen until next spring depending on a lot of factors including how soon I get the tank, how soon it starts to get really cold around here, and how receptive my wife is to the idea, but the more I think about this, the more I'm starting to like the idea.

What do you guys think? I've found a few threads here where users have done this or thought of doing this, so I realize it can be a polarizing topic.

I've found a few places online for information, but I was just wondering if anyone has any information on what types of species I might be able to find locally? I'm not even talking about common sportfish, I'm more thinking about stuff I might not even know about, like various minnows, small catfish, shiners, etc - small stuff that would work well in a 90g tank.

And finally, anyone have any tips for catching these types of fish? As a kid, I remember making minnow traps out of coffee cans and catching some stuff that way, but I imagine that wouldn't get everything I might want to try to find.

I'll do a bit more research and come up with a list of species I might like to keep and can find nearby.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Why not make a NA river biotope? Get some larger river rocks and some powerheads to create a strong current. 
To catch the appropriate fish go to any of your local streams with a dip net. The fast the water moves the better. You'll have the best luck catching fish in a riffle habitat. Get into the stream, you can use boots, but its still plenty warm enough to go in shorts. Hold the net a little bit down stream of where you're standing and begin to shuffle and turn over rocks with your feet. Keep the net relatively close to your feet. In no time you should have a couple nets full of small river fish like darters and shiners, all of which are appropriate for your 90 gallon. These fish quickly learn to take frozen brineshrimp and blood worms. Some of the darters are absolutely gorgeous. You'll also probably get some dwarf catfish (madtoms) and if you're lucky you'll maybe get a couple of the northern killifish Fundulus diaphanus. Some of the darters are absolutely stunning. For example the Rainbow darter:









You'll also catch a wide variety of aquatic insects in this fashion. Its like playing the fish net lottery! Good luck!


----------



## FedEXguy (Feb 24, 2005)

I hope you go that route. I'd like to see pictures of your tank if you do. If you have an outdoor pond, then all the better. You could move the fish back and forth over the seasons.


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

Darkside, you're reading my mind. That Rainbow darter would be my primary target, and the research I've done tells me they're pretty common in my area. A couple of nice dace species are apparently available as well, as well as a various array of minnows, shiners, etc.

Basically, I've got this creek within walking distance of my house, and I might start heading down to sample and see what species are available. If its varied enough, maybe I'll get a nice biotope out of it.

Any tips on what type of dipnet I should use and where I can find one?

FedEXguy, no pond unfortunately. It would be nice though.

By the way, found this great resource for US watersheds:
http://www.natureserve.org/getData/dataSets/watershedHucs/index.jsp

You can browse maps by area and it tells you all the species available. Here is the list for my area:
http://www.natureserve.org/getData/dataSets/watershedHucs/hucTable.jsp?huc=4110002

Lots of interesting little species in there. Working on a list of what I might be lucky to find in the stream nearby. I'm sure there's lots of other streams nearby I could fish in as well, and since I grew up and still have a bed back in my hometown in PA, I've got some options back there as well with some streams nearby that might offer me a little different selection I won't find here in ohio.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

You should get a few different species, enough to make a good display at any rate. I use a flat topped, large-mouthed bait net for catching fish and I have a very fine meshed nylon net that I use for catching insects.


----------



## axelfoley (Mar 11, 2010)

you guys are lucky. i'd like to do something similar, but its illegal to keep native animals where here in manitoba


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Its illegal in Ontario as well, but you can apply for a permit to collect them if you really want to. Also the MNR has better things to do than to sac a household keeping native fish.


----------



## FedEXguy (Feb 24, 2005)

You'd probably be fine, at least where I'm from, as long as you didn't sell or distribute any of the fish, especially across state lines. As soon as wind of that got around, you probably would, at the very least, get a nice visit from the law and have your fish seized, and a good sized fine levied if they're in a bad mood. So I'd say that getting a permit is a good idea.


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

I know in Missouri you are supposed to have a valid fishing liscence to catch and keep native. You might check into those regulations also.


----------

